# Scott Davidson Farrier



## blood_magik (19 July 2015)

Has anyone used him before? 
I'm considering changing to him as I've been having issues contacting my current farrier. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Exploding Chestnuts (19 July 2015)

I will pm you. He has good points, lol
Best if more than one of you use him I think


----------



## blood_magik (19 July 2015)

Thanks - have replied.


----------



## cloverpenny (28 July 2015)

I haven't used him but would do if I needed to. I've known him over the years since he completed his training and can only say he has improved well.


----------



## dibbin (28 July 2015)

Have PM'd you, I've known Scott a fair few years.


----------

